
Convincing AI Anchorwoman Spotted on Twitter - cch_
https://twitter.com/nius_tv
======
cch_
For context, I believe this one came first
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iZuffHPDAw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iZuffHPDAw).
Unfortunately, I don't speak Chinese, so I'm not able to judge the speaking
appropriately. I'm also not sure if it was fully released.

It seems like the folks that did the Twitter one made it tailored for it,
which is interesting...

